

Anyone doing a startup in embedded systems? - nukedukem

As I understand this site is mostly visited by webdevs and most of the projects sponsored by YCombinator are web startups.<p>I am more into embedded systems and wondering if anyone is doing a startup in embedded systems? If so, what are you doing and what has the process been like(how did you get the idea, how did you proceed, finances etc)?
======
domainkiller
I've been planning out/working on an home router app for the last 2 years. But
I'm only used to pushing bits, not atoms.

I'd love to hear how someone successfully released and launched an embedded
system. +!

